# Had to try them! Classic ABTs



## savismoker (Feb 26, 2015)

IMAG0249-1424989623306.jpg



__ savismoker
__ Feb 26, 2015


















IMAG0250-1424989626452.jpg



__ savismoker
__ Feb 26, 2015


















IMAG0251-1424992227753.jpg



__ savismoker
__ Feb 26, 2015


















IMAG0239-1424979272072.jpg



__ savismoker
__ Feb 26, 2015


















IMAG0241-1424979416278.jpg



__ savismoker
__ Feb 26, 2015


















IMAG0242-1424979648744.jpg



__ savismoker
__ Feb 26, 2015


----------



## sota d (Feb 26, 2015)

Looks like you're off to a good start. Never done them with lil smokies, might have to give it a try. The great thing about ABTs is you can put anything in them. In the smoker now? Good luck and have fun, keep the pix coming, David.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 26, 2015)

ABTs are so good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 26, 2015)

Better get some more supplies, once you start you won't be able to stop making them. Don't feed any to your friends they'll just keep bugging you to make more. Pretty soon it'll be a job and your smoking hobby will be a hobby no more!


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 26, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Better get some more supplies, once you start you won't be able to stop making them.


This is true. Just made a couple yesterday...will be tomorrows dinner


----------



## martyrulz (Mar 25, 2015)

VERY excited to try these!  I saw a recipe calling for flank steak instead of lil' smokies, I think I'll try both out!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 26, 2015)

SS, Nice ingredients for ABTs' !


----------



## savismoker (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for the points!


----------



## gary s (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice ,  Wish I had some

Gary


----------



## savismoker (Mar 26, 2015)

Making more this weekend! Just did a few mods that need testing. Might try crab this time!


----------

